# editor like dreamweaver but fast?



## Racer D (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone know of a html editor like dreamweaver, but more mac optimized and maybe smaller (smaller = faster?). I just need some basic feautures like inserting images, tables, backgrounds, maybe rollover images etc.

And please no comments about how I should edit the code by hand, I know how to, have done it before, but I'm just too lazy. What I do now is insert all of the basic stuff (described above) in dreamweaver and then do other stuff (css, js, php...) in bbedit.

Dreamweaver is a very good application but it is too slow on my iMac. how's with adobe golive? I imagine it's just as slow... I'm looking at mozilla composer right now but it's just weird... needs more toolbars & menu windows IMO, going trough menus everytime is not the way.

so are there any others? I'd like a native application, X11 apps are slow also.


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

I went on a quest fairly recently to find a decent, low-cost or free editor (shareware apps often don't need the $$$ for full functionality) to try something besides hand-coding (which I will be sticking with), and I found WebDesign.  I think it will suit you well.  Search on Macupdate.com...


----------



## Racer D (Oct 31, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> I found WebDesign.  I think it will suit you well.  Search on Macupdate.com...



well it's a nice app, but not exactly what I'm looking for. u basically write the code in text mode here too, you can't insert directly into preview mode. btw, is there a way to have 2 windows, one code, one preview with live updating here?


----------



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

WYSIWIG editors are very demanding in terms of graphical power. Hence, what you are asking for is a feature (designing your page in Graphics mode opposed to Code mode, to speak in Dreamweaver terms) without the inconvenient of it (the CPU intensive process that allows it). Impossible !

GoLive and DWMX did not represent a big speed difference on my G3/500 at the time they were installed. Hand coding is faster for me.

In brief, I don't think you'll find what you're seeking.


----------



## RPS (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah it's the middle button, the left one is code, right is preview, and middle is both. There's also an F button  to update the preview, I think it was F5..


----------



## Racer D (Oct 31, 2003)

RPS: I was talking bout WebDesign not dreamweaver 

toast: Yea I realise it's a hard one to find :/

btw, what's the oldest version of dreamweaver that still works natively with OS X? I can imagine that older ones are less packed with candy and therefore faster


----------



## RPS (Oct 31, 2003)

Dude I'd add 512 Megs of RAM for $99, then you _will_ have a fast Dreamweaver..


----------



## Racer D (Oct 31, 2003)

RPS said:
			
		

> Dude I'd add 512 Megs of RAM for $99, then you _will_ have a fast Dreamweaver..



I doubt it...
anyway I Already have a 256mb ram stick in my iMac (making total of 512mb) so can't really add any more. And 512mb laptop ram (which I need) was much more expensive and hard to get than 256 when I was buying ram, so I just bought this. and if 512mb ain't enough for dw... It enough even for photoshop & illustrator


----------



## RPS (Oct 31, 2003)

Well the preview function of Dreamweaver _is_ a memory consuming fuction..


----------



## cfleck (Oct 31, 2003)

it's not final, and i've never used it but you may want to try www.nvu.com.

i saw a headline for it the other day.

edit: i know it is for linux, but it being open source, it is probably port-able.


----------



## Racer D (Oct 31, 2003)

cf25: the most I could prolly do with that is run it in X11, which would be slow, and it's not even available for download yet


----------



## cfleck (Oct 31, 2003)

fair enough.  like i said, i just saw the headline and it seemed appropriate.


----------



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

It does look good, anyway.


----------



## Dreamify (Nov 3, 2003)

I loff my Dreamweaver... why would you want anything else? 

Heh. Actually, I'm starting to code stuff myself now, but Dreamweaver is a very nice program, and the speed of it seems like a small price to pay.

What sort of Mac do you have? How fast is it?


----------



## Racer D (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a 700mhz iMac...

I've downgraded from mx2004 to mx and it's a lil better


----------



## wadesworld (Nov 25, 2003)

Freeway gets pretty good reviews.

Wade


----------



## toast (Nov 26, 2003)

It makes crappy HTML. People review it well because of its familiarity with DTP programs, helping designers to jump from one media to another.


----------



## uoba (Nov 26, 2003)

If it comes down to speed, and your not willing to handcode, then stick with what you've done, use DWMX rather than MX2004. 

I could happily use MX, but MX2004 is too slow.


----------

